# Forum About Russia Society  пить чай из блюдца

## sperk

Обычай пить чай из блюдца современный, уже устаревший, или только в деревни.
Спасибо

----------


## Звездочёт

Хм... Я уже давно из блюдца чай не пил, отвык. Но нужно признать, что так, почему-то, вкуснее. А ещё так здорово (жаль, что не прилично   ::  ) пошвыркать -- ещё вкуснее! В деревне я пил даже не чай, а заваренную смесь из мяты, мелиссы, листьев чёрной смородины и малины. Давно это было... Даже не знаю, можно ли теперь где-то в городе увидеть, как чай из блюдца пьют.

----------


## Оля

> Обычай пить чай из блюдца современный, уже устаревший, или только в деревне?

 Я в детстве любила пить чай из блюдца.  ::  И я не из деревни.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Когда мне наливали горячий чай, я его наливал в блюдце - так он быстрее остывал и можно было не бояться обжечься.
Чай из блюдца пьют сейчас только дети. 
Хотя вот:
Б. Кустодиев. Купчиха за чаем. 1918 г.

----------


## Wowik

> А ещё так здорово (жаль, что не прилично   ) пошвыркать -- ещё вкуснее!

 Пишут, что в Непале (и Индии, наверно) правила приличий требуют издавать звуки при еде, а то хозяева подумают, что вам не вкусно. Нас никто к себе не пригласил, так что проверить не имел возможности. 
В детстве пили чай из блюдечка, ибо пить горячий иначе не умели.

----------


## Звездочёт

О, точно! Нужно в Непал ездить, чай пить!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> О, точно! Нужно в Непал ездить, чай пить!

 Вообще-то, там в горах, чай как суп готовят, с мукой, маслом/жиром и молоком, но для европейцев они и по-европейски заварят, из пакетика  :: . И если попросите лимона, дадут лайм.

----------


## Lusya

Обычай устаревший. Бабушка моя пила из блюдца и я в детстве когда у неё гостила и ещё с сахаром вприкуску))

----------


## Basil77

Я, хотя родился в городе и всю жизнь тут живу, в детстве тоже всегда из блюдца пил, один раз увидев, что так пьёт моя бабушка в деревне. А мама на меня всегда ругалась за это и всячески отучала, говорила что это, мол, некультурно и всё такое.

----------


## Ленивец

> Обычай пить чай из блюдца - современный, уже устаревший, или только в деревн[s:3btgcdro]и[/s:3btgcdro]*е* [s:3btgcdro].[/s:3btgcdro]? Спасибо.

----------


## BappaBa

Сейчас большинство народа пьет чай не из чашки   
а из кружки   
А я купил себе на аукционе советский подстаканник. =)

----------


## Lampada

> Сейчас большинство народа пьет чай не из чашки 
> а из кружки  
> А я купил себе на аукционе советский подстаканник. =)

 А тонкий стакан для этого подстаканника у тебя есть?
Я тоже пью чай из кружки, только у меня большая стеклянная.

----------


## Crocodile

> А я купил себе на аукционе советский подстаканник. =)

 Прикол. А щипчики для кускового сахара уже есть?

----------


## Оля

> Прикол.

 А у меня таких штуки четыре.  :P 
Даже и не помню откуда.

----------


## Crocodile

> А у меня таких штуки четыре.  :P

 Бес стяжательства?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ничего себе...  ::  А я никогда не пила чай из блюдца, наверное, потому что у меня бабушка не из деревни (она тоже из блюдца не пьет). 
Когда я была маленькая, чтобы чай быстрее остыл, его переливали несколько раз из кружки в кружку или оставляли там ложечку, а потом убирали.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А тонкий стакан для этого подстаканника у тебя есть?

 Да, настоящий советский тонкостенный стакан с полосками. =)     

> Прикол. А щипчики для кускового сахара уже есть?

 Это уже пижонство. =) 
Теперь хочу прикупить настольную лампу как у Сталина. =) Дороговато, однако. 70 000 в хорошем состоянии.

----------


## it-ogo

Зажрамшись.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Прикол. А щипчики для кускового сахара уже есть?   Это уже пижонство. =)

 Ну как же?!! А чем сахар колоть будешь?   ::

----------


## Lusya

А я, кстати, жалею, что из самовара чай не пила никогда   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Самовар - вещь!!!
=)    

> А чем сахар колоть будешь?

 Я с вареньем люблю, вишневым. =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Самовар - вещь!!!

 Тут у меня друг недавно притаранил самовар на дровах. Мы его, как положено, заправили деревом, добавили шишек, все дела...   ::

----------

